

Show HN: Your Twitter Stream Organized by Topics - rankspeed
http://www.rankspeed.com/private-beta/?invite=hackernews

======
rankspeed
Hi everyone!

We built a new Twitter client that automatically arranges your stream by
topics. All tweets are clustered into Wikipedia topics to make Twitter easier
to read and filter.

Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your feedback!

------
JayNeely
Any plans to offer an API for this?

~~~
rankspeed
Yes we're planning to release an API that automatically organizes any feeds by
topics

~~~
JayNeely
Nice. I think your topic categorization needs some work, but I dig the idea
and think the API would be useful for a startup I'm working on now. Would love
to talk more; drop me a line at the email in my profile?

